# BMW E36 M3 TECHNOVIOLET Purple wet sand detail



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

so this detail was to remove the etching in the paint on the boot bonnet and roof, 
then correct the rest of the paint work as much as we can in 2.5 days the bumper and side skirt p\s was going to be painted after and wheels to be painted too.

so just the paint work.








[/URL]














































































































[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

we will put photos up after the car in finished over the winter.

thanks for looking.

callum


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Amazing job!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning, great work mate.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A cracking job on a future classic.


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Beauty


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great job there , would like to try wet sanding ,do you know how much top coat you took off doing this ,/ and what products was used if you dont mind sharing . ta


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Beautiful colour but then again I'm biased because it's the Same as mine.

Cracking work tbj. Can't wait to get mine done


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a detail! Very nice job!
The rest was done afterwords? Trims, wheels?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

stunning colour and what a difference !


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

happypostie said:


> great job there , would like to try wet sanding ,do you know how much top coat you took off doing this ,/ and what products was used if you dont mind sharing . ta


Was about 5/12 microns. Ish

Used 2000g by hand then 3000g by hand. But used 2000g by da as well then wools to remove the marks Left by sanding.

Then different pads there after


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> That's a detail! Very nice job!
> The rest was done afterwords? Trims, wheels?


No as this was just for the paint work as customer is it as a project so I will be back to do the bits that are going to be painted and same for wheels.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Job!

Really nice car and colour


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Car looks great! That colour really looks well!! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work a lot of work to be done in 2.5 days very nice finish


----------



## kevydon (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my car. Spotless done an amazing job, transformed the car to better than new standard. 
I would recommend him to anyone needing some detailing done. 
Very helpful and good advice. 
Oh I would like to add, I did not let the car get in the state it was in, I bought it like that with a view of restoring it back to its former glory!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

unique detail said:


> Nice work a lot of work to be done in 2.5 days very nice finish


Think it was about 21 hours all in but that's just the paint work. More to do when car all finished


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

deserved tap on the back :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job with great gloss and reflections.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

A lovely car and well worth the effort to restore it. Good job!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

My favourite M3 and colour combo - excellent work


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work and a pleasure to read


----------

